# Is this Dropsy?



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

I will try and make this one short and sweet. I was given a fish, he is in his own tank because I have no idea what type of fish he is. Looking at him I think he may have Dropsy. He is pretty active and has an amazing personality. What do you all think? I don't know if the pictures show it well or not. 

Does anyone know what type of fish he is? I hope he is not sick. 

J
Angel View


Back View


Side View


I hope these pictures weren't to big and I really hope they help. 

(credit [Aquarium Forum - View Profile: jsaenz jsaenz])[/IMG]


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm not sure looks to be of the platy family.Not sure if that is dropsy or not.Is he eating?If he is in a tank by him/herself.Then raise the tank temp a few degree from normal.Lets say its a 10 gallon tank and temp is at 75.Rais it about 3 degree and add some epsom salts to the tank.I would add probably a cpl of teaspoons.and just keep an eye on him/her..


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Yes that is drosy on a female Florida Flag Fish....... no retreatment for it but you need to isolate the fish to try and treat it. When?if it dies DO NOT FLUSH IT, bury it in the yard.


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks djrichie! I am glad you know the type of fish, I really enjoy them. This fish is in an isolation tank. I am trying the epsom salt suggestion, if she gets better can she go in the main tank or should she just stay isolated?

Also thanks for all the help you gave me a few months ago with lighting and setting up my tank. I really love having an Aquarium and I will post some pics of my tank as it is now asap. 

J


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It doesn't look like any of my female flag fish, looks more like a gambusa


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Js how do you measure out the right amount of epsom?


One of my newer male breeding guppies has it now. I put a hand full into the 15g tank.

mine is isolated and tanks are clean


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

whenever something looks funky in my tanks, i put about a teaspoon or so per 10 gallons. seems to do the trick... sometimes...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I accidentially backed him, he was toast anyways as I am out of everything but epsom. Did more deep reading and found out by the time its visible the survival rate is very low.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I had a crowntail betta get Dropsy and die. It looks like a painful thing to get. It sucks that once the symptoms show it's really too late to treat.


----------

